# Riding Apache



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I was wondering what you thought of Apache and I? 

I haven't been riding for about the last month because I have been too busy but I finally got a chance today. Before that I was still building my confidence back with Apache. He was being a bit of a jerk during this ride so this is us at our worst because he was pigrooting and trying to go back to his buddies. I know I have a bad habit of leaning forward and having piano hands/puppy paws whatever you want to call them. So anyone have anything else to add. 

Sorry for the not so good quality photos I would have preferred a video but this is the best I could get with my sisters help. Thanks.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

it looks like your looking down at him alot.... look up and where you want to go...other than that you look good, maybe bring your heels a little bit more under you but yall look good together.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah thanks I seem to look down a lot whenever I ride him and I am working on keeping my heels down more consistently.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking like you two are having fun. You look good together. In time, you will learn to engage your seat and calf muscles and Apache will round his back for you more. Keep up the good work!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks it means a lot to hear that it has taken us over 6 months to get to this stage. (though its not shown in the photos I do canter on him too) For a year before that I could barely get him to walk a few steps without him chucking a tantrum. By that stage I was terrified to get on him. So I have a big thanks to give to my current riding instructor for the big confidence boost she has helped me get.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The best is yet to come!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your shoulder, hip , ankle alingment is getting really good. As you said, you do need to work on having your hands with thumbs on top. Paramount to doing that is having your elbow in to your side. It's all about bringing your strength to the core of your being, and when your elbows are out, your hands rotate downward , you look down through the openning formed by your elbows "winging" out, and your energy goes forward and literally encourages the horse to be strung out on the forehand.

This horse has a ewe neck and is obviously used to moving with it's head in the air and on the forehand. The more centered you can get (and your alignment is good and a good start), the more encouraged the horse is to become centered, himself. 

When he raises his head, dont' try to pull him down by lowering your hands. Instead, follow him up, your elbows in, maintinaing a straight line connection to his mouth, and keep gently asking him to soften to the bit. When he does, even a little, give him a big release on the rein, and maybe a one handed pat on the neck and let him walk forward on a looser rein. Eventually, you will follow him up (if he "giraffes"), ask him to soften and flex at the poll, give a tiny release with your hands, ask him to step forward but NOT give away the contact totally and you will have him stepping into the bit without giraffing.

little by little , you build on that


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot for for the tips tinyliny I will definitely work on that in future.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Only things I have to say are LOOK UP LOOK UP LOOK UP and really work on those hands. Otherwise your position is pretty good. Your horse will soften into your hands only when your hands are good.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Look down, end up on the ground I think TinyLiny covered it all! Apache is gorgeous XD


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha thanks I promise I don't look down as much as what these pictures indicate and I have learnt my lesson the hard way a couple of times. I seem to do it a lot when I'm really concentrating on certain things.

My hands are what annoy me the most I try really hard to hold them properly but nearly always fall back into bad habits when I'm not specifically concentrating on them.

Yeah he always tries his best to look as gorgeous as possible.


----------

